# Hagerman Bow Hunt



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Myself, my B.I.L. and my F.I.L. all put in for the hunt at Hagerman this year. I was just curious to see how many hunters on here have hunted there, put in on the draw and not been drawn, how many years you have applied, and see what type of success you have had if you were drawn etc. We will be up there next weekend to look around and just check the place out. Seen some big ole freak nasty deer come out of that place in pictures.....hopefully one of us will get a chance to arrow one.


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

wow.......no one on here even applied?


----------

